# cheap sari sari pizza



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

My son at 18 months loved the cheap banana catsup pizza.....when we would pass the road where they were sold he would point and say pizza....so we would go get one. Now at 4 in usa we get good Italian pizza and he hardly eats it. I guess he developed a taste for sweet imitation pizza.....ugh


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Are you sure that you get good Italian pizza?

Most pizza outside of Italy isn't Italian pizza.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Tiz said:


> Are you sure that you get good Italian pizza?
> 
> Most pizza outside of Italy isn't Italian pizza.


im first generation Italian and my pizza makers here are from Italy....ive been there many times.....yes im pretty sure! And by the way,pizza varies by region...Abruzzo to sicily is different....


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Pizza Chains*



lefties43332 said:


> My son at 18 months loved the cheap banana catsup pizza.....when we would pass the road where they were sold he would point and say pizza....so we would go get one. Now at 4 in usa we get good Italian pizza and he hardly eats it. I guess he developed a taste for sweet imitation pizza.....ugh


Have you tried other brands of Pizza like Little Cezars they seemed to be popular in Guam with the population, I can't remember any US pizza chains that served sweet except for maybe on called the Pizza Ranch have you ever heard of that chain? They serve different varieties of sauce. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

M.C.A. said:


> Have you tried other brands of Pizza like Little Cezars they seemed to be popular in Guam with the population, I can't remember any US pizza chains that served sweet except for maybe on called the Pizza Ranch have you ever heard of that chain? They serve different varieties of sauce. :fingerscrossed:


Not gonna stoop to sweet pizza,,nope,nope,nope.....I don't do pineapple on pizza either. That's sacriledge


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> Not gonna stoop to sweet pizza,,nope,nope,nope.....I don't do pineapple on pizza either. That's sacriledge


Young people have much more sensitive taste buds so don't do strong flavours, as we grow older our taste buds gradually died so we look for stronger and stronger flavours. That's why kids do sweet and us oldies do currys etc.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

What about Happy Joes? I remember the pizza was pretty good and in my area, they had one day a week where they had a buffet eat all you can for $5 or $7 somewhere around there, they also had scalped potatoes, mac & cheese, salad, hash browns, spaghetti and I think even chili it's been a long time.

What I liked about the Pizza Ranch was they also had fried chicken huge salad bar and many other items including soups it's been a long time but I sure miss those eat-all-you-can spots I performed a search and they aren't located in your state and they all seem to be located in the upper midwest areas.

I'm with you Steve I can't stand sweet pizza or Pinneaple on it, sure miss Godfathers Italian Sausage pizza that's what I'd order or they also had a daily Buffett.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Here in the UK I've been brought up on the chain pizzas like pizzahut and Dominos so I find Shakeys and Phil Pizzahut quite acceptable.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gary D said:


> Here in the UK I've been brought up on the chain pizzas like pizzahut and Dominos so I find Shakeys and Phil Pizzahut quite acceptable.


Well,pizza is such a controversial topic pf choice because different people like pizza different. In Olongapo Pizza Hut is very good. In usa pizza hut is the worse of all my options. When in Rome....


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

M.C.A. said:


> What about Happy Joes? I remember the pizza was pretty good and in my area, they had one day a week where they had a buffet eat all you can for $5 or $7 somewhere around there, they also had scalped potatoes, mac & cheese, salad, hash browns, spaghetti and I think even chili it's been a long time.
> 
> What I liked about the Pizza Ranch was they also had fried chicken huge salad bar and many other items including soups it's been a long time but I sure miss those eat-all-you-can spots I performed a search and they aren't located in your state and they all seem to be located in the upper midwest areas.
> 
> I'm with you Steve I can't stand sweet pizza or Pinneaple on it, sure miss Godfathers Italian Sausage pizza that's what I'd order or they also had a daily Buffett.


mostly its a kid thing.....his taste changes as he grows,right now he loves lasagna and bon italia beef n macaroni......before he wouldn't touch mac n cheese. My girls were crazy for mac n cheese as toddlers.


----------



## Rwestgate (Jan 29, 2019)

try greek sauce Pizza, a little sweeter, but far removed from PH


----------

